# What's Your Favourite Sea Creature?



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

Because @red_1038 and I are so awesome, we misread the "What's Your Favourite Search Engine" thread title as "What's Your Favourite Sea Creature", and then decided to initiate the poll. Why? Because we can. 

Disclaimer: My knowledge of sea creatures basically extends to what I've learned from "The Little Mermaid" and "Finding Nemo" XD


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Sea cucumbers


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)




----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I was _obsessed_ with manatees when I was younger. I had a manatee stuffed animal that slept right next to me and my teddy bear, and I read every book on manatees that the library had to offer me.


----------



## Vodhgarm (Mar 27, 2010)

Narwhals! .. Come on! What's better than a Unicorn? ... an UNDERWATER UNICORN!!!


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

I've always had a thing for octopuses, ever since I was a kid. They're just so weird and awesome - and definitely better than those idiot wannabe squids.


----------



## red_1038 (Apr 13, 2011)

manta rays win.
always.


----------



## shlaraki (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

I went mermaid because i really wish I was one. I love water


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

This is a hard one. I was tempted to vote for the manta ray, because they look like they are flying underwater; but then started thinking about jellyfish, which seem to almost dance; and cuttlefish, which are cute; and seahorses, which seem cuddly; and skates, which look like they are smiling; and seals, which seem adorably sweet; and sea otters, which seem playful and friendly; and I came really close to voting for mermaids just so I wouldn't have to pick anything I had ever seen before. I like a lot of sea creatures, actually. I can't pick just one. My mom is a marine biologist, and she would be much more decisive than I am, I'm sure.


----------



## RachelAn (Jun 26, 2011)

Sharks are awesome!


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

Shark, i been interested in them since 2nd grade,, and at that time I researched them intensely and always stood up for them hen people say that sharks hunt and eat people. :crazy:


----------



## CountD (Jul 24, 2011)

While I love any member of the family Delphinidae, I love octopuses so much more (and yes, the correct term is octopuses). They have such incredible potential contributions to biomedical research, and they're intelligent and cool as hell. Plus...tentacles...

If only they didn't have that mean old beak...


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Narwal or Lionfish? Hrmmm such a hard decision.









or maybe the Angler Fish?









(To be honest I have no idea what my favourite Sea Creature is; I like them all )


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

OMG I've been totally neglecting my own poll!

How did I know dolphins would dominate? Hmm...XD They're going to start thinking they run the place.


----------



## serenesam (Jul 26, 2011)

I like giant squids.


----------



## Agelaius (Apr 3, 2010)

<.<;


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Sponges are my definite favorite. I love lobsters, seahorses, and shrimps too.
Why are crabs and lobsters lumped together? They're hardly the same thing.


----------



## Quenjy (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## locofoco (Apr 5, 2011)

Whales are my favorite animals, therefore whales.


----------



## kahaliya (Nov 11, 2011)

otters...
and sea cucumbers mermaids are cool too though


----------



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

Sharks are my favorite animal, I just think they're the most fascinating creatures. I mean really, they have two more senses than we do!
Not to mention shark finning operations really trigger my INFP must-save-the-world impulses. 
I actually swam with sharks a couple years ago on vacation. Unfortunately it was in a closed environment.. next step, free diving! Or cage diving. Who knows?
anywayilovesharks. <3 They're just the best.


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

All of them.
No, seriously. I love sea creatures. Which is why I plan on being some form of Marine Biologist someday.


----------



## bananacrab (May 15, 2010)

Seadragons.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I would say the dolphin.


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

Probably most of you are too young to remember that show.


----------



## TheMilitantAtheist (Dec 22, 2011)

My favorite sea creature is the beautiful and majestic....












Spengbab Sqarpaint


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Axolotl, it's soooo cute!


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

so hard to choose
Dolphins because they seem happy and kinda cuddly
Whales because they are awe-inspiring
Sea Horses because they are tiny and delicate and cute
Manta Rays because they glide so gracefully and I love that sort of velvety feeling of the tops of their 'wings'
Turtles because I love all kinds of turtles but especially like that seaturtles can actually look graceful
Jelly Fish because there are some really beautiful ones, I love the transparency and the way they ripple as they swim
Anemones because they are amusing and pretty like a kind of flower
Manatees because they look friendly somehow

partly-sea creatures
Seals - cute and the babies are fuzzy
Sea-otters - fun and adorable
Penguins - so fun to watch how fast they swim!


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Whales because huge


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Mermaids.


----------



## Reje (Nov 18, 2012)

Why the mantis shrimp is my new favorite animal - The Oatmeal

This just wins, hands down.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Cuttlefish!


----------



## Fuzbal (Apr 11, 2013)

SEA OTTER! Followed by manta ray.


----------



## orcasaremylife333 (Jul 24, 2013)

Other: Killer Whale!! (Mermaid too)


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Shark. Followed closely by sea horses and turtles x__x


----------

